# audio wiring for 1996 nissan 200sx



## foofighters823 (Sep 18, 2007)

i am trying to hook up a stereo in a 200 sx and i got the stereo to work but i cant figgure out how to wire the speakers what do i do how do i wire them i cant find the right wiring diagram


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello foofighters823!
I'm not certain but look under the passenger front seat there may be a factory amp in it. if so you'll have to bypass it, this means running wires from the head unit to the amp where the wires are. Also there may be an interface harness you can buy to just plug it in if that be the case.
If there is no amp under the seat then what i do is use a drill battery to test the speaker leads with, as when you get two from the same speaker you'll hear a popping noise from the speaker, then twist those two leads together so not to confuse yourself.
Hope we helped you, if so let us know!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

This might help: www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf


----------

